# I got a flivver with a bad transom



## mudd_minnow (Oct 13, 2010)

I just picked up a flivver this weekend and i need to replace the rotten transom. I've dug out most of the rotten wood but 1/3 rd of the wood is still a little wet. I thought of putting salt in the transome area to soak up the moisture. I can't dig out the wet wood. I'm looking to fill the void with the pourable seacast. Has anyone ever used it?


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Remove the wet wood, avoid the salt.
Long extension for drill to rout out the rotten wood.
Thin nozzle on the vacuum will suck up the wood chips.

http://www.amazon.com/s?ie=UTF8&rh=n%3A228013%2Ck%3Adrill%20bit%20extension&page=1


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Pourable stuff is awesome but you have to get all of the wood out. If you have to cut it open, cut the inside and make a new inner skin and fill it up.


----------



## mudd_minnow (Oct 13, 2010)

Thanks guys for the info. I got a 24 inch 3/4 arbor bit, a small 36 inch prybar, a wet vac and went to work. The salt didn't do a thing. It took a lot of time but I got it. There are several slivers but I think it's good. I priced around and found someone would get the seacast and pour it in for around $200.00. I'll need 3 gal of the stuff. The price sounds right so I might do it. Has anyone ever fished out of it. I'm hoping to do some flats fishing with it. I need something while I complete the other boat build. I'm jones-in to fish.


----------



## mudd_minnow (Oct 13, 2010)

Hello guys, I dug out the wood that was inside the transom using a wood bit (paddle bit) and several other things. When I finished, I found the fiberglass inside was breaking apart so, I had to cut it out and started from scratch.  I glassed in a 3/4 and 1/2 inch together but I'm going to add another 1/2 inch to the transom. The motor mount gap is very wide, about 2 1/2 inches wide or so. When I'm finished, the transom should be around 1 3/4 wide with the glass work and painting. 










In this photo, I built up the transom. The person who owned it befor me cut the transom down to the blue area. I added the new transom to fit my 25 Johnson. I added 18 inches to the transom. If you look closely, This crazy thing has a tunnel hull. I measured from the bottom of the hull 20 inches not the transom.










Here is the third shot.


----------



## DavidIvey (Nov 26, 2011)

That thing is very unique! Looks like it needs a jack plate!


----------



## BillHu (Jun 14, 2021)

mudd_minnow said:


> I just picked up a flivver this weekend and i need to replace the rotten transom. I've dug out most of the rotten wood but 1/3 rd of the wood is still a little wet. I thought of putting salt in the transome area to soak up the moisture. I can't dig out the wet wood. I'm looking to fill the void with the pourable seacast. Has anyone ever used it?


I’ll buy your flivver
727-452-7414


----------

